# Couple of dishes I made this week!



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

*0*

Duplicate thread.. SORRY!

Real one here :

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...urvival/121719-couple-dishes-i-made-week.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks very tasty!


----------

